# Farmers Markets?



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

A friend and I are looking to work a couple of local farmers markets. We have brainstormed ideas but I'd love to hear first hand experience or advice. TIA


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I posted some of my experience here: http://www.growgreatvegetables.com/whattogrow/bestsellers/


----------



## Blessed Mommy (May 7, 2007)

Last year was our first year doing the local Farmer's Market. We had a lot of fun talking with the other vendors and with the public. It was enjoyable, but a lot of work. I think each Farmer's Market will vary because of the other vendors and the marketing or promotion of the market. Things I learned at the Farmer's Market is that it is best to find your niche. What do you like growing or making and do it. It is fine to sell the same things everyone else is selling, but also find something that is uniquely you. Sometimes something will sell one week and not the next. Herbs were up and down week to week. It took a while for the public to know what you sell and buy it from you instead of the store. Also, talk to the customers and see what they want or are looking for. Sometimes, you may not have brought it or you know it will be ripe in a week or two. When a customer says they will be back next week for it, don't count on it. I would be out one week and a customer says they will be back the next week, but then they don't show. I know life happens, but this happened a lot. Plan on taking the day before to get ready for the market. Don't be afraid to ask your fellow vendors for help or advice; they want you to succeed. The more vendors, the better the market. Presentation is very important! Take something to keep your area and produce/goods clean. Think of how you want your produce displayed. Think pretty table cloth and neat containers to hold your stuff. You will need bags and change. If it is outdoors you will want a canopy/tent and tables. Don't forget a chair for yourself and water and lunch.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Yes, all those things Blessed Mommy told you, plus: Try to get the same spot each week, because customers will come there looking for you. Have a variety of products because if some little thing draws their attention, they may end up buying other bigger things from you. Try new things. I took persimmons one year. Persimmons are not even eaten much around here and few grow here but they were different. I did have small tastes for sampling. I sold out for as long as they were available. Who'd have thought? Don't give up without giving the market a chance. Just keep trying with different items and keep bringing back some things that don't seem too popular, because people will remember that "someone" had that item at the FM, and will come back another week for it. Samples are good, if they're allowed. Recipes, using your products, are good. You never know what will work until you try. One vender at our market sells dozens of those little, round crocheted netting pot scrubbers. They've turned out to be a major money-maker for her.
Good LUck.


----------

